# Film Riot - Compose music for your own films



## Craig Peters (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey guys!

So Ryan Connolly over at Film Riot did a video showing how you can start composing music for your own films even if you're a director and can't afford a composer for your film. 





Soundiron partnered with Film Riot and we're doing a giveaway for the Kontakt Player Bundle $599 value. Head over Ryan's Instagram to enter to win. The giveaway ends this Friday, November 16th! 

​


----------

